

Good Guys Don't Make Billions: Web companies discover the perils of putting privacy before profits. - pchristensen
http://www.slate.com/id/2185113/pagenum/all/

======
Goladus
Paying is not synonymous with getting screwed over. Money can change hands in
a win-win situation.

